# Prepare and Pray! homeschool curriculum for sale



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi,
This is a family preparedness curriculum in Literary Unit Study form to be used with The Swiss Family Robinson book. It is in like new condition from a smoke free home. I will sell it for $28ppd. I do accept paypal.
Thanks
Chris
email me at: [email protected]


----------



## homemom1fl (Nov 28, 2004)

sold!


----------

